# how did you get started?



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey everyone I have a real quick question. How did you get started in archery. What sparked your interest?

My very first archery experince was when I was about 7 I got one of those bows that came in a box on a walmart shelf and I loved it. A couple of years later I started shooting a little less and we moved out to california. By this time my intrest was pretty much non existant. Well one day durring school one of my friends came up and asked me if I wanted to come to archery after school so I aggred. I shot their recurves for a while then My dad got me my very own adult bow. BTW I still have my very first walmart bow :teeth:

(don't tell anyone but it's still kind of fun to shoot and tinker with) :gossip:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wilderness survival. I needed some way to "make meat". Practicing it enough just became a passion.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

My dad.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> My dad.


+1 :smile:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

my dad had a bow and he always went and shot with friends so he got me one so i could shoot too ive been shooting since i was 7 first bow was a hoyt banshee


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

x2 My dad got me a Indian recurve when I was around 7 and kept me 2 hay bales behind the house to shoot into. I still have that bow and 2 PSE's,a Pearson,a Darton,a Hoyt,and a GTO.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

mchildress said:


> x2 My dad got me a Indian recurve when I was around 7 and kept me 2 hay bales behind the house to shoot into. I still have that bow and 2 PSE's,a Pearson,a Darton,a Hoyt,and a GTO.


sounds like a good collection what for hoyt do you got?


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

bigbc said:


> +1 :smile:


+ 2


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was reading this book (Ranger's Apprentice) http://www.amazon.com/Ruins-Gorlan-...bs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227921902&sr=8-3 last year and I was thinking to myself what an amazing ability that would be to have. So I googled around and found a JOAD group.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my uncle gave me a crappy bow i would shoot at my grandpa's once in a while than when i was 7 i said what ever and bought a new crappy bow. than when i was sleeping my dad sent that bow back and got me a golden eagle boe that actually grouped amazing and i used that until i was about 11. since i knew i wanted to hunt i decided it was time for a knew bow. than my dad got me a martin tracer 2 and im still shooting it today. its a great bow and destroys the x ring at my league. it out shoots all the fancy $2000 bow the other kids are shooting. i love it.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

how i got started well i was getting to the age where i could bow hunt and my club sent out a letter to the people in the area and it was for joad and i just went to become a better shot on a deer and some one said you shood try a torment and i said ok and i got hooked and took 4th for my firest torment:shade:


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

my current girl friend got me hooked on archery 
without her i would have quit a long time ago now i am too addicted and just want to shoot no matter what


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

For as long as i remember i was shooting. And then i lost all interest in archery. Then we got the hunting channel on T.V. They were all shooting deer with bows.So that made me want to shoot a deer with the bow. I had an old martin bengal given to me to shoot to see if i liked archery. And if i did i got a new bow. I shot that martin bengal all winter and spring.Then during march break we got invited to go to the toronto sportsman show and work the PSE booth.So i got to tryout most of the bows. I got to meet new ppl and really got an interest in archery. So this summer i entered in the OAA triple crown and provincial and ended up winning the whole thing in a clean sweep...... And now i am definetly hooked.


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

dad with a recurve


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> sounds like a good collection what for hoyt do you got?


Hoyt hunter


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Started shooting 2 years ago (January 15th 2007). Dad shot professionaly 20years ago then got out of it when my brother was born then I found all his old stuff and wanted to give it ago. He told me if I got good grades and paid for my stuff then we would go shoot and thats what we did. Second month shooting I took 3rd in the indoor state shoot and got picked up by then local shop. Its a lifestyle/career now and I love all the time I spend doing it.

Jake


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

I started out with a Brave crappy bow for about 2 yrs. Then I went to a Browning Micro Midas 3 and got third at ten yrds in my first leage. Then the next 
year I won ten yrds. Then on Christmas of '05 I got my Hoyt Rintec. With my Rintec I won a 15 yrd leage the first year I was in 15 yrds. Then last year I got 5th  :thumbs_doin 20 yrds with my Rintec. Now I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer and im in 20 yrds again starting January 10th:teeth:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my dad has been shooting a bow since he was like 7 and he has always worked at a bow shop and even owned one and when i was 3 he gave me my first bow (a red fiber class bow).


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Father*

My father........


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

my dad got me a Brave bow when I was 7


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

my mom saw an add in the local rec guis, and she asked i said shure, and i love it


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> my dad has been shooting a bow since he was like 7 and he has always worked at a bow shop and even owned one and when i was 3 he gave me my first bow (a red fiber class bow).


i ment fiber "glass" bow


----------

